# Voters to Donald Trump: You're Hired... Maybe



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Voters to Donald Trump: You're Hired... Maybe*

Fox News poll shows that Trump is in the running 
as GOP contender, but well behind Romney and 
Huckabee


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not on board with Trump. Way too arrogant (and admittedly so). But, I'd take him over the socialist in chief any day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

No way I'd vote for him... Romney has way better hair.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, if name recognition shows Odrama the door, i'm on board. Look what the ignorant majority has brought us thus far! Trump is a household name and an empire so don't discount him for his foolish show because other countries actually revered Reagan for the characters he played while acting.
He could be our next Reagan.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I hate to have to say this but I would vote for anyone that runs against odrama. Trump may be a show off but he is one hell of a businessman that would understand the economy and how to straighten things out.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> I hate to have to say this but I would vote for anyone that runs against odrama. Trump may be a show off but he is one hell of a businessman that would understand the economy and how to straighten things out.


Although the 2008 financial crisis was not kind to him, I have to give him credit for how he came back from near financial ruin in the 1990's. If he could do the same for the country, he'd really be doing something.

Donald Trump - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 17, 2010)

Although I am a Romney fan, Trump may not be a bad choice. He is arrogant, but he is a genious of a businessman. He doesn't care what people think of him, he does what he has to do. He's tough but fair. I think he might actually make a decent preseident.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I would like to hear Trumps position. Romney could go far but he is a union buster, which should be a concern to us.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 17, 2010)

mtc said:


> How about a Romney / Trump ticket?


I'm not sure either of them could handle being VICE president. And their egos may collide.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*but he is one hell of a businessman that would understand the economy and how to straighten things out.*_

Trump seems a bit eccentric,which might be good as long as he doesn't turn into a Ross Perot :tounge_smile:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm just worried that we will have some third part canidate that will ensure an odrama win.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> I'm just worried that we will have some third part canidate that will ensure an odrama win.


I guarantee there will be and said 3rd party will be funded by the dirty Chicago politicians looking for a 2nd term.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not sure how accurate this site is, but I see too many contributions by Trump to democrats, one as recent as 9/20/10.

Donald Trump Biography - Money,Politics, Biography of Donald Trump, Campaign Contributions


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Politics is a freaky whore; certain contributions must be required to be taken seriously later on. Looks like he goes both ways, maybe the tea party will pick him up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

I do like a lot of Trump's positions on financial matters, but also I think he's a decent guy who believes in working hard, treating people fairly, and giving 2nd chances to those who really deserve them. I certainly don't think he'd be a pushover like SOME presidents I know of...

I know I said Romney has better hair (which he does), but Trump's confidence and authoritative demeanor, combined w/ compassion, has a certain attractive quality to it. I think he could be pretty likable in a campaign.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a bad feeling that no matter who runs, the loser that is there now will win again because too many people are stupid.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I hear ya cjis however I am still hopeful that the rest of the country is awake even if Ma is still filled with idiots.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*NY1 Exclusive: Donald Trump Slams "Evil" Bush, Praises Obama*

Before anyone jumps on the Trump bandwagon, harken back to 11/11/2008 and read how he felt about things.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

If there's one thing certain about real estate mogul Donald Trump, it's that he likes to win... even though he endorsed John McCain for president.

"McCain, really, that was almost an impossible situation," said Trump. Bush has been so bad, maybe the worst president in the history of this country. He has been so incompetent, so bad, so evil that I don't think any Republican could have won."

During an exclusive interview with NY1 in his Midtown office on Fifth Avenue, Trump slammed President George Bush's foreign policies.

NY1 Exclusive: Donald Trump Slams "Evil" Bush, Praises Obama - NY1.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Donald Trump won't duck from fight*

By Raakhee Mirchandani

Manhattan real estate mogul and reality show superstar 
Donald Trump - buoyed by polls showing him the leader

of the GOP presidential... 

43 Comments

Experts: Bet the bank on Romney with biz
Romney vs. Trump: Measuring up the men
*More On:*


+ Donald Trump
+ President Obama
+ Mike Huckabee


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trump on 2012: 'I Think*
*I've Made My Decision'*



*VIDEO:* As polls suggest he's most visible of GOP contenders, the question lingers: Will The Donald run?

*VIDEO: Donald Trump Talks to Fox News, Part 2*








*Trump Slams Seinfeld for Bailing on Charity Appearance*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Donald Trump Makes First Trip To NH*

New Hampshire voters are getting their first close-up look at 
Donald Trump as he decides whether to seek the Republican 
nomination for president.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/04/27/donald-trump-makes-first-trip-to-nh/


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Donald Trump is barely a step up from Jerry Springer. I wish him and Sara Palin would just go away. There are plenty of qualified republican candidates out there we don't need the circus side show attractions.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I honestly wish Ryan would throw his hat in the ring.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll be voting for whoevers name has the (R) next to it, including Donald Trump.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Initially Trump , no way, but after his " your not gonna raise that fucking price" speech in Vegas last night, I might be sold.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Initially Trump , no way, but after his " your not gonna raise that fucking price" speech in Vegas last night, I might be sold.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkVH4z5Aazw"]YouTube - Donald Trump - "You're not gonna raise that FUCKIN' price!"[/nomedia]

Odrama successfully pulled off his popularity contest, so anything is possible at this point and Trump has friends in high places...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Donald Trump says no to presidential run*

NEW YORK - After months of flirting with politics, Donald Trump said today he won't run for president, choosing to stick with hosting "The Celebrity Apprentice" over entering the race for the Republican nomination.

The reality TV star and real estate magnate made his announcement at a Manhattan hotel as NBC, which airs his show, rolled out its fall lineup.

He's spent the past few months weighing whether to seek the presidency, delivering speeches to national GOP groups, traveling to early primary states like New Hampshire and criticizing President Barack Obama from afar.

http://bostonherald.com.nyud.net/news/us_politics/view.bg?articleid=1338400


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OK hers my 2 cents
-he got Obama to prove his birth
-he got alot of discussion going
- Im glad he isnt running...too much a RINO


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There is nothing that says he will not keep stirring the pot.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

So does that me Donald now says...Donald you're fired?

In a way I hope he does stir the pot and cause trouble for Obama pointing out the little stupid shit that doesn't matter to the hardcore D voters, but might sway the retarded sheep on the fence. Things you wouldn't want your candidate doing, gambling with their own campaign image. An attack dog, but your neighbors attack dog.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"The Donald" Changes Party Affiliation; Leaves Door Open for 2012 Run

Jake Gibson | December 23, 2011 
Donald Trump has changed the party affiliation on his New York State voter registration to "unaffiliated," leaving the door open for a 2012 White House run.
"Mr. Trump has done that in order to preserve his right to run as an independent after the finale of his television show "The Apprentice" at the end of May," said Michael Cohen, a Special Counsel to Mr. Trump. "Something's he's stated over the past six months he might elect to do if, in fact, he's not satisfied with who the Republican candidate is and does not believe that that candidate can defeat Obama in 2012."

Read more: "The Donald" Changes Party Affiliation; Leaves Door Open for 2012 Run - Fox News


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw him interviewed on FOX a while back and he was advised that if he pulled this stunt it would guarantee a win for oDrama. He acted surprised and said that if that was the case, he wouldn't run on a 3rd party ticket.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CBS Local 
*Trump Says Presidential Bid Still Possible*
OzarksFirst.com - ‎4 hours ago‎

(Washington DC) -- Donald Trump says he's still not ruling out a run for the presidency. The real estate mogul tells CBS's "Face The Nation" he could jump into the race if he doesn't believe the eventual Republican nominee could beat President Obama.


----------

